# Are Aer Lingus planes flying half empty to Europe?



## BOXtheFOX (21 Aug 2008)

I am interested to know if the Aer Lingus planes are flying half full to their European destinations. Just looking at their current joke of a 20% discount "sale". Anyone flown with them recently?


----------



## j26 (21 Aug 2008)

It's not much of a sale.

I was pricing flights to Nice from Cork in early September and they were coming in about 600 for 3 of us.  Once the sale was announced I checked again to see if they were cheaper and noticed that the nominal price had increased.  After the 20% off the new prices were about 600


----------



## declanja (21 Aug 2008)

Travelled to Nice recently from Dublin, Wednesday to Wednesday. 50% occupancy on outward, 95% on way back.


----------



## andrew1977 (21 Aug 2008)

Not surprised they are flying half empty, the prices they charge even with a sale on are still expensive.


----------



## miselemeas (22 Aug 2008)

Flew to Palma, Majorca, with them a couple of weeks ago - I would say 75% capacity going out and 90% on the return.


----------



## michaelm (22 Aug 2008)

I flew to Rome with Aer Lingus in June.  Out and back were both 95% full.  Not cheap, cost around €500 for the two of us.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (24 Aug 2008)

Interesting that you can't book beyond March 28th of next year. Normally with Aer Lingus you can book up to 300+ days in advance.


----------



## thundercat (24 Aug 2008)

j26 said:


> It's not much of a sale.
> 
> I was pricing flights to Nice from Cork in early September and they were coming in about 600 for 3 of us.  Once the sale was announced I checked again to see if they were cheaper and noticed that the nominal price had increased.  After the 20% off the new prices were about 600



I had the same experience, pricing for a week or two beforehand to go to New York, got the email about the 20% sale- lo and behold - the same prices!!


----------



## woodseb (25 Aug 2008)

aer lingus' short haul load factor was 85.2% in July


----------



## rmelly (25 Aug 2008)

[broken link removed]



> Aer Lingus’s short-haul business enjoyed a bumper July, with passenger numbers rising by 9.7 per cent to 903,000.


 
However, between January and July......



> its short-haul load factor declined by 1.3 points to 77.2 per cent.


----------



## Guest124 (6 Oct 2008)

They may not be flying at all fairly shortly.


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

at least there'll be some notice this time.


----------



## IsleOfMan (20 May 2011)

Just wondering if Aer Lingus planes are flying with a full capacity of passengers to Europe at the moment. Their ticket prices have gone very expensive. I am aslo wondering if it is worthwhile paying to book a seat?


----------



## jd2 (20 May 2011)

IsleOfMan said:


> Just wondering if Aer Lingus planes are flying with a full capacity of passengers to Europe at the moment. Their ticket prices have gone very expensive. I am aslo wondering if it is worthwhile paying to book a seat?



I wouldn't think its worth while paying to book a seat unless you are flying long haul or have certain requirements!


----------



## dymo (20 May 2011)

I was looking at price from shannon to heathrow going in june the were comming in over 200 with bags the same dates going to stansted with ryanir €79 big diffrence.

i also find them very expensive for long haul going from shannon to new york with them can be about 200€ more expensive per person then contiental airlines.


----------



## so-crates (20 May 2011)

Not worthwhile paying to book a seat - you can book one when you check in and there are always plenty of seats if you are early enough - only reason to book a seat with AL is if you desperately want a seat in the first 5 rows or at the emergency exits. Have been flying to London recently and they have been consistently full. Thought unlike dymo I am finding that RA are proving ridiculously expensive to London, even Cityjet are beating them some weeks! Granted though I can't opt to fly at convenient o'clock for the cheaper flights as I am going for work. I don't normally check in a bag if I am flying AL because I can carry a laptop bag and the suitcase and it is is plenty. With RA I always have to check in a bag because of having to tote the laptop so I always have to factor in that cost. 
Another factor to always consider when flying into London is where you are going to. Stansted is bloody inconvenient for most of London - and leaving aside the time hassle it is also relatively expensive to get from.


----------



## Leper (21 May 2011)

I've used Aer Lingus this year (6 flights) - all at least 90% full (Alicante, Malage, Heathrow).


----------

